# Live bait for jugs



## GOTAWAY (Feb 20, 2011)

Guys, With the new rules in place about catching live bait and transporting it to lake Conroe what is man to do? I use to go cast net my brim put'em in the live well and go to the lake. I could catch them and freeze then use them but whats the point. Can gold fish be purchase anywhere around Conroe and used for bait. What are you guys doing

We caught a couple on a quick trip Saturday on frozen shrimp and hotdogs. See why i want live bait. See the picture of the what was in this blues stomach..

And no im not a packer fan it was little league football. Bench works good as a cleaning table.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Those fish eat what they can get. Shad are plentiful. Hard to keep alive but can be done. I just catch them while I fish and use them right away. Any that are left and die (usually the smaller ones) I set them in the sun and wind and dehydrate them. Next trip you can load your hook real good with shad jerky.. Blues and channel cats love that stuff! Same way with minnows, shrimp and other baits. Stays on the hook when you dry it like that.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I was told by a warden that you can haul live bait but you have to transfer it to lake water on your arrival. The water you haul the bait to the lake in has to be discarded on the bank where it can't get in to the lake. They make this harder than it has to be


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Zebra muscles... When are they gonna write citations to pelicans, ducks, water turkeys and such? Oh yeah, I forgot, the birds are exempt. They don't have any wallets to plunder.. Lol


----------



## GOTAWAY (Feb 20, 2011)

So if i walk like a duck and quack like a duck it shouldn't be a problem. lol


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

whsalum said:


> I was told by a warden that you can haul live bait but you have to transfer it to lake water on your arrival. The water you haul the bait to the lake in has to be discarded on the bank where it can't get in to the lake. They make this harder than it has to be


I emailed TPWD via their website and asked the same question and got a similar response.
Basically, your boat cannot have any water in it when approaching or leaving any public water.
It is perfectly legal for you to have your live bait in a container in your truck, then transfer the bait via net, dry bucket, etc. to your boat livewell after you launch your boat and fill your livewell with that water.

Sounds stupid but that's the rules.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Harder than it needs to be.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Reason is to transfer the water is to prevent the zebra mussels from being introduced in the lakes . Not that you can't bring your bait with you just not the water.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I bet there is still some water on the bait and in the net, not to mention the birds as stated. I'm pretty sure they are polishing the brass on the Titanic with this zebra mussel issue.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Also hope you clean off the little league benches . Hate have someone sit in fish slim . ..be a good sport man


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Category5 said:


> I bet there is still some water on the bait and in the net, not to mention the birds as stated. I'm pretty sure they are polishing the brass on the Titanic with this zebra mussel issue.


That was my thought as well when TPWD told me that.



Bowhntr said:


> Also hope you clean off the little league benches . Hate have someone sit in fish slim . ..be a good sport man


Posted in wrong thread???


----------

